
San Francisco lighthouse seeks caretakers. Salary: $130,000 - anirudhmurali
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jan/04/san-francisco-lighthouse-east-brother-light-station-job
======
drallison
I've wanted to visit the East Brothers Lighthouse for years but have never
managed to do so.

